# fall crappie question



## austie

will the fall crappie bite be happening the same place the spring was . this spring was my first real year at going after them hard in the spring and im curious to know if I can go back to my same spots or search new spots out?


----------



## chaunc

Check your spring spots first and if they aren't there, search out in the 12 to 15 ft depth that has wood on the bottom.


----------



## Intimidator

In the Spring the Crappie are spawning...they are building nests in preferred sites, attracting partners, mating, and guarding nests!
In the Fall they are fattening up for the upcoming Winter...most will be following shad or baitfish trying to gorge. Sometimes in the Fall this means the same areas if shad are using them because the water is warmer...In the Fall it's all about where the food is!


----------



## Rod Hawg

Find a school of baitfish if ya can. Some slabs will usually be chasing baitfish falltime. Usually schooling crappie are suspended like chaunc said 12-15ft. Love fall crappie fishing


----------



## austie

what kind of water temp do should I look for when the bite turns on same as spring 59-64ish?


----------



## Intimidator

austie said:


> what kind of water temp do should I look for when the bite turns on same as spring 59-64ish?


A crappie loves a temp of 70 degrees....that is their perfect temp...they stop eating and suspend in water temps around 80 degrees because their metabolism burns more than they can catch if they stay active.
They know seasons like other animals...they will start feeding again when the water starts cooling and when it hits prime...they will start gorging to add as much fat as possible for Winter. They know as the temps continue to drop they need to feed....even when the lake freezes they will feed but only if an opportunity presents itself...and they will sustain thru winter on fat and microscopic plankton etc....and yes, their eyes are that good that they can see these small morsels.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Intimidator said:


> A crappie loves a temp of 70 degrees....that is their perfect temp...they stop eating and suspend in water temps around 80 degrees because their metabolism burns more than they can catch if they stay active.
> They know seasons like other animals...they will start feeding again when the water starts cooling and when it hits prime...they will start gorging to add as much fat as possible for Winter. They know as the temps continue to drop they need to feed....even when the lake freezes they will feed but only if an opportunity presents itself...and they will sustain thru winter on fat and microscopic plankton etc....and yes, their eyes are that good that they can see these small morsels.


Great read. Learned quite a bit from that


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

